# Live Rats for sale (Dartford)



## Danny Action1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Live Rats for sale 

At the moment i have Rat pups and also small weaners but dont take long to get bigger if needed 

Also could do frozen Rats aswell 

Very cheap collection only

Cheers Danny


----------



## BallPythonUK (Sep 21, 2008)

*Rats*

hi mate - how many do you have and how much do you want for weaners?


----------



## Danny Action1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hiya Mate

Some one has just bought all what i had spare but have some babys just born and pregnant rats so will have some soon what was you after 

Cheers Danny


----------

